# Dumb questions



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I am considering an ebike but I am seriously blown away by the prices on the spec etc - $15,000 , are you kidding?

I'm older than the hills and on a fixed income, so, I've been looking at conversion kits from Bafang. I have some questions about these kits and ebikes in general that I've not been able to answer using the search function.

1. The bafang is a 750 watt motor, the 15K specialized and the other brand name ebikes have 250 or so watt motors. What is this about?

2. The conversion kits seem to run about a grand all together. Are they any good?

3. I would be converting a specialized FSR XC expert to pedal assist. IS this any kind of good idea?

4.. Does bafang use quaility battery cells? This certainly makes a difference with cordless tools.

5. Does anyone have an idea about how much weight the kit would add? I have a bad back and lifting a 33 pound FS bike onto a rack can be tough enough already.

6. I very much like my Fezzari Cascade Peak (2014) and have looked at the WIre Peak. I would have to get the pro model because I will not use SRAM brakes because I skin react to DOT 5.1. IS this a good bike?

7. The Spec FSR XC has Shimano two piston brakes with 180 rear and 203 front. IS this enough brake?

8, Have any of you folks made this conversion with a bafang kit - how did it work out?

9. Are there other conversion kits that my be of higher quality?

That's a lot of questions from a rider ignorant in ebikes. Thanks in advance, If I go this way, I'll post some pics and my experience.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I can answer some of the questions. I. The specialized uses a smaller motor and battery to keep the weight of the overall bike down. With the smaller battery and lighter weight you can end up with about the same run time. 2. There over threads here that can answer this. But a friend did his commuter and while he's happy with it ,he won't do again. 3. Depends on a lot of things and what you would expect from the bike and what kind of riding you would do. 4. No idea. 5. The specs for the kits are available elsewhere. But anywhere between 12 and 20 pounds. 6.. No idea. 7. You would be better off with 203 front and rear ,depending on how and where you ride. 8. See other treads. 9. Someone else can answer better than I.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I've worked part time as a mechanic at a friend's bike shop where we have Trek and Specialized. I've ridden both brand's emtb's. On your pricing mentioned, frankly I would say you'd be highly impressed with the Trek Rail 7 at much closer to $6K. It's a very capable rig, and it's what caused me to do the Bafang kit on my '08 SC Nomad.

I'm going to go against the grain maybe a little here and state that I think the longer travel, more all mountain style bikes make better emtb's. Even the factory rigs like the Trek Rail will probably shock you as to how fast they go. And then you do something like a Bafang mid-drive kit, and it will really shock you. If you're actually going to ride trails...not commuting, not bike paths, not dirt roads...with either one of these types of emtb's, you need good suspension, a burly frame, and really good disc brakes.

I'm not trying to scare you off by any means, because all of these bikes are quite rideable and controllable...especially if you pick the right assist mode on the factory bike or really tone down the Bafang with a program cable. The Bafang will literally get away from you on a trail until you get used to it and pick the right settings. Even the factory bikes have more than enough zipp to get you into trouble. I come from dirt motorcycles and still ride them. Even then I really had to get used to the Bafang. Now I'm talking real mountain biking where the trail is constantly keeping your attention. Most any of these factory emtb's or the mid-drives can get you into trouble if you're aggressive. On the positive end, they are a complete hoot.

I had a like new '03 SC Bullit and this '08 SC Nomad and decided to go with the Nomad as the mid-drive candidate. It's got a Fox Vanilla 36 coil fork and a Rock Shox DH Vivid coil shock. This Bafang motor hardly notices the 52-pound total weight. I would not want to ride a light weight mtb framed bike with one of these motors for aggressive trail riding. Even our Trek Rail 7 is about 52-pounds. These bikes feel much more stable and planted with their electric assist, more suspension, and weight.

Battery...here's where you don't want to cheap out if you go with the Bafang. Get a quality 52V model from a reputable source with quality components. I won't go into the minutia here because it can be a real rabbit hole, but don't buy a cheap, unknown battery. On the factory bikes you won't have any option, but their batteries are pretty much all good-to-go from the major companies. They are, however, ridiculously expensive for their power output compared to what you can find for the Bafang and other aftermarket mid-drives.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My BBS02 has been perfect off road for six years. The kit weighs about 11 pounds, but you get two back by removing the crank/BB (you need those tools or have a shop do it). The battery will weigh 3.5 pounds (52V, 6 ah good for about 15 miles) to twice that for a battery twice as large. I built a bike < 35 pounds with a BBS02 kit, but the bike I ride almost exclusively weighs about 50 pounds. Cost for kit and battery is about $1000 (look at Luna Cycle). Read the other thread and ask whatever questions not answered there. In general you need to have a frame that is "diamond-like" or the motor will hang down like a cow's udder (which is the reason I'm not interested in the other popular DIY kit)







.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

What goes for 15000 besides the new Turbo Levo?

Budget picks - upgrade as you go
Fezzari Wire Peak 3600 (+1000 for better spec)
Polygon Mt Bromo 4400

Heavy but solid picks
YT Decoy Shred 6000 (5000 for base model. has carbon frame if that matters to you)
Marin Alpine Trail E2 6300 (4900 for base)

Comparable to the cost of carbon bikes. I'll take e-power and reliable parts over lightweight stuff without hesitation.

Save up, pay installments, and/or consider selling if you want the quality that makes that add-on stuff seem ghetto. I estimate that the Shimano system adds 1500+ to the price. Not too far off from a Bafang BBSHD and em3ev or Luna battery. Less homework to do on fitment clearance.

$300 for brakes if you really need it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

If you decide to go Bafang I would stick with BBS02 motor, it is smaller and lighter with plenty of punch. I do like the HD motors power but it's big and heavy.

I have used cheap Chinese batteries without issue though you may need to solder your own connectors.

You could look for a smaller/lighter battery if you don't need a lot of range.

The power output you see is typically nominal power and actual power will be much higher, so don't put too much stock in those figures. 

Those brakes should be fine with the big rotors.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Around 3,000$ you might find a Giant that you will love.


----------

